# Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?



## Viner-Cent (18. Dezember 2013)

*Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?*

*Gelöscht*


----------



## Rizoma (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?*

mach mal ne liste von allen Komponenten die verbaut werden sollen und lasse den thread in die Verkaufsberatung verschieben

Im übrigen machst du dich bei den mods mit solchen sachen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...nzxt-g10-gpu-adapter-kuehlen.html#post5975500 sehr unbeliebt.


----------



## Viner-Cent (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?*

Ich weis, ich kenn mich noch nicht so aus (wie man merkt) und erwisch irgendwie jedesmal auserhalb von casemodding das falsche forum  Riesiges sorry, tut mir wirklich leid
Blöd dass man threads nicht löschen kann


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?*

hier bist du doch richtig. der nzxt G10 adapter ist für so etwas wie die kraken x40 oder kraken x60, welche ein in sich geschlossenes system sind.


----------



## FKY2000 (20. Dezember 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> hier bist du doch richtig. der nzxt G10 adapter ist für so etwas wie die kraken x40 oder kraken x60, welche ein in sich geschlossenes system sind.



habe mir aus Neugier und basteldrang die g10 + corsair h55 + EKL passivkühler neulich geholt und auf eine His r9 290 gesetzt.
da ich noch bq silent Wings hatte, kamen davon 2 Stück auf den Radiator und drücken die Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus.
ist durchaus etwas Fummelarbeit, aber nicht signifikant mehr als bei einem normalen Lüfterwechsel.

bin mit dem kühl- und Geräuschverhalten sehr zufrieden. 

wie das ganze aussieht, kann man meinem Sys-Profile in der Signatur entnehmen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?*

wie sieht das mit der höhe aus im vergleich zum referenzkühler? wäre für den TE ja interessant, falls der hier doch nochmal reinsehen sollte. 
kannst ja mal den referenzkühler nebenhalten oder einfach so messen.


----------



## FKY2000 (20. Dezember 2013)

die g10 Lösung benötigt etwas mehr als 2 Slots. also werden 3 Slots belegt. 
müsste man auf einem der Fotos gut sehen können, auch wenn ich ein lausiger Fotograf bin.

bei CFX Setups wirds wohl mit der Platzierung der 2 Radiatoren knifflig werden je nach Gehäuse. da ich auf klein und kompakt setze, sowie mATX, habe ich hier keine Erfahrungsberichte einzubringen.

ich bin, wie gesagt sehr angetan davon, auch wenn es deutlich günstigere Wege gibt die Karte zu kühlen. 
mit den mitgelieferten Lüftern der kompakten Wasserkühlung, sowie der g10, kann ich als bq Fan und freund der einheitlichen Optik nix anfangen. zudem sind die mitgelieferten Dinger auch einfach zu laut.


----------



## Vagas (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?*

Welche Wege meinst du genau? Ich habe diese Option gar nicht gekannt und muss sagen es sieht sehr interessant aus  Wäre vllt eine Option für meinen kleinen (Prodigy M) mit seiner 7970 Matrix.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?*

es gibt diverse luftkühler zum nachrüsten. die sind fast alel günstiger, als eine kompaktwakü und der G10 adapter zusammen.


----------



## FKY2000 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?*



Vagas schrieb:


> Welche Wege meinst du genau? Ich habe diese Option gar nicht gekannt und muss sagen es sieht sehr interessant aus  Wäre vllt eine Option für meinen kleinen (Prodigy M) mit seiner 7970 Matrix.



im grunde braucht man für eine möglichst gute und saubere Lösung ja

Wärmeleitpads (z.B. Akasa oder Phobya) ca. 10€
Passivkühler (z.B. EKL) ca. 15€
G10 ca. 35€
Kompaktwakü ab 60€
optional 2x ordentliche Radiatorlüfter PWM vernünftige ab 25€
optional 1x 92mm Lüfter vernünftige ab 10€
mini PWM VGA auf PWM Adapter ca. 10€ (für Regelung d. Radiatorlüfter über die Grafikkarte)
optional 1x Y-PWM Adapter für die 2x PWM Radiatorlüfter ab 7€

Also alles in Allem je nach eigener Wunschkonfiguration sicher teurer als herömmliche Luftkühler-Lösungen, wie AC Xtreme III, EKL Peter usw. und je nach Gehäuse muss man das halt auch vernünftig unterbringen können.
Da ich z.B. mit dem Silverstone PS07b ein "Upside Down" Verbau (Mainboad 180° gedreht), liegt die Karte mit der Rückseite nach unten...Vorteil: die Passivkühler können nicht abfallen, die Wärme entsteht oben im Case und belastet die übrigen Bauteile thermisch nicht bzw. wird mit der Wakü direkt rausbefördert...Also ich würde das für nen 0815 ATX-Verbau nun nicht zwingend empfehlen aus Kostensicht !!

Aber diese Konstruktion kann man über verschiedene Grafikkartenmodelle /-generationen benutzen...wenn man denn will.
Kommt jedenfalls locker mit der R9 290 klar!


----------



## Vagas (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?*

Was wäre den besser? (Temp./Lautstärke?)


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?*

ich denke mal, der alpenföhn peter ist in sachen lautstärke wohl die beste wahl, da du freie wahl bei den lüftern hast, und im gegensatz zu der lösung mit G10 und kompaktwakü keine pumpe, die rattern könnte. 
bleibt aber noch abzuwarten, ob der alpenföhn peter auch auf die R9 290(x) passt, der peter II aber sollte passen (ist schliesslich neu und so). wann genau der aber auf dem markt kommt, kann ich nicht sagen.

wie das in sachen temperatur ist, muss dir jemand sagen, der das getestet hat


----------



## Vagas (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?*

Cool es kommt ein zweiter Peter, aber der ist für SLI/Cf nucht tauglich?


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?*

das hängt vom mainboard ab. aber graka+peter+lüfter nimmt glaub 4-5 slots ein, also wird das entweder mit lüftern nur an der seite oder nur bei boards mit x16 slot ganz oben und ganz unten gehen.


----------



## Vagas (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?*



> graka+peter+lüfter nimmt glaub 4-5


 
Nicht schlecht, muss dafür aber was bieten!


----------



## FKY2000 (20. Dezember 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich denke mal, der alpenföhn peter ist in sachen lautstärke wohl die beste wahl, da du freie wahl bei den lüftern hast, und im gegensatz zu der lösung mit G10 und kompaktwakü keine pumpe, die rattern könnte.
> bleibt aber noch abzuwarten, ob der alpenföhn peter auch auf die R9 290(x) passt, der peter II aber sollte passen (ist schliesslich neu und so). wann genau der aber auf dem markt kommt, kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> wie das in sachen temperatur ist, muss dir jemand sagen, der das getestet hat



man merkt, du weißt wovon du sprichst...nicht.
zum einen passt der Peter auf die 290 zum anderen ist das rattern der pumpe ein Mangel, kein Feature der wakü. ich habe 2 davon drin und keine vom beiden rattert.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?*

darum schrieb ich ja auch "ich denke" und "rattern könnte." mir ist durchaus bewusst, das nicht alle kompaktwaküs eine ratternde pumpe haben. nur wenn man garnicht erst eine pumpe hat, kann diese auch nicht rattern  
dass der peter passt, wusste ich tatsächlich noch nicht, das hätte ich natürlich auch nachsehen können. 

also was kühlleistung angeht dürfte dann wohl die variante mit kompaktwakü deutlich besser sein, gerade bei sli/xfire


----------



## Rizoma (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?*

Jungs kauft euch die Aktuelle Print und lest ab Seite 36


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?*

*@Viner-Cent:* 
Für die Kühlung der Wandler würde ich dir diese Lösung empfehlen (weitere Bilder gibts auf Seite 31), egal ob du dich für den Peter oder die H55+G10 entscheidest. Die Temperaturen sind dadurch niedriger als bei jedem aufgeklebten Kühlkörper. Da die Garantie durch den Kühlerwechsel futsch ist, brauchst du dir über das Zerlegen der Grundplatte auch keinen Kopf machen.


----------



## Nitrousking21 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?*

@FKY2000
Wie sehen denn deine Temps so genau aus in Sachen GPU und Wandler? Hab da grade ne günstige H50 im Auge(sollte sich ja nicht signifikant von der H55 unterscheiden)

Ich seh halt den Vorteil einer Kompaktwakü auf der Graka darin dass die Lösung zum einen deutlich leichter ist als Peter und Co, gerade wenn man wie ich seinen Rechner mal öfter auf ne Lan schleppt sicher nicht schlecht, außerdem bracuth die karte weniger Slots udn die Hitze wird gleich aus dem Gehäuse geaschfft die 250W einer R9 290 sind nicht gerade ohne...

Und mit Entsprechenden Lüftern aus dem Zubehör muss man da in der Lautstärke sicher keine großen Abstriche machen schlimmer als der Referenzkühler kann ja kaum werden.....
Und das mit der Garantie sollen die mir erstmal nachweisen(angenommen die karte geht ohne mein Zutun und nicht durch den Umbau defekt) neue Schrauben kauf ich im nu und wenn ich die Pads des Referenzkühlers mit Folie "frisch halte" wird man das eigentlich nicht sehen außer vlt dass die Verschmutzung nicht mit dem Alter der Karte übereinstimmt.

Vlt kriegt man ja in der Bucht günstig ein entsprechendes Exemplar.

Hier übrigens noch der Test der mich neugierig gemacht hat, mit den Kühlpads sind die Temperaturwerte meiner Meinung nach traumhaft:
Hawaii unter Wasser: Eiszeit für die R9 290 mit NZXT Kraken X40/G10 - AIO-Lösung: Mit dem Kraken unter Wasser

Und noch eine Frage:
Glaubt ihr es macht viel aus wenn ich den Radiator(egal welcher 120 oder 140mm)  an dieser Position montiere:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v60/LifeNRA/Computer/PC3.jpg
Jedoch noch mit einem Prolimatech Genesis, wenn ich Push Pull einsetzen würde, würde der 2 Lüfter dann auf jeden Fall nach außen versetzt.


----------



## Adrenalinhummel (4. Januar 2014)

Interessantes thema, ich verfolgs mal weiter


----------



## SpotlightXFX (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?*



Adrenalinhummel schrieb:


> Benötigst noch ne günstige gebrauchte h80i?


 
Wenn das ein Mod sieht , ^^
Handel nur aufm Marktplatz , abzocker


----------



## Adrenalinhummel (5. Januar 2014)

Oh verzeihung, nein wollte niemanden abzocken


----------



## FKY2000 (5. Januar 2014)

Nitrousking21 schrieb:


> @FKY2000
> Wie sehen denn deine Temps so genau aus in Sachen GPU und Wandler? Hab da grade ne günstige H50 im Auge(sollte sich ja nicht signifikant von der H55 unterscheiden)
> 
> Ich seh halt den Vorteil einer Kompaktwakü auf der Graka darin dass die Lösung zum einen deutlich leichter ist als Peter und Co, gerade wenn man wie ich seinen Rechner mal öfter auf ne Lan schleppt sicher nicht schlecht, außerdem bracuth die karte weniger Slots udn die Hitze wird gleich aus dem Gehäuse geaschfft die 250W einer R9 290 sind nicht gerade ohne...
> ...



die GPU Temperatur halte ich mit einer im Afterburner erstellten Lüfterkurve bei maximal 67 Grad unter höchstlast.
habe die Karte mit 1000/1300 MHz laufen momentan, kann sogar noch etwas mit der Spannung runter.
dabei ist die Karte aus dem System kaum bis gar nicht rauszuhören. Lüfter gehen bis auf ca. 50%.

der 92mm Lüfter auf der g10 direkt über den vrm, ist an der Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen und rotiert je nach Bedarf bis zu 1500rpm bei mir und ist dabei immer noch recht leise. habe die Temperaturen nicht immer im Blick, da nur ein geöffnetes GPU Z die vrm Temperaturen ausliest. waren bei letzter Beobachtung stets unterhalb von 80 Grad bei 1300rpm.

alles in allem bin ich bis hierhin absolut zufrieden mit der g10 Lösung.wirklich sehr leise und dabei stets im kühlen Temperaturbereich.


----------



## Nitrousking21 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?*

Danke dir vielmals für deine Zeit, hab mir jetzt mal günstig ne gebrauchte H70(steht zwar nciht auf der kompatiblitätsliste, sollte aber rein mechanisch passen und wenn nicht wird halt was passend gemacht, da bin ich wenig zimperlich) bei Ebay geschossen, werde ich auch mit leisen 120ern betreiben, am liebsten Noctua für ein einheitliches Bild.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. Januar 2014)

Nitrousking21 schrieb:


> Danke dir vielmals für deine Zeit, hab mir jetzt mal günstig ne gebrauchte H70(steht zwar nciht auf der kompatiblitätsliste, sollte aber rein mechanisch passen und wenn nicht wird halt was passend gemacht, da bin ich wenig zimperlich) bei Ebay geschossen, werde ich auch mit leisen 120ern betreiben, am liebsten Noctua für ein einheitliches Bild.


Kannst auch nach einer Antec 620 bzw. 920 schauen oder gleich nach Asetek waküs (:


----------



## FKY2000 (6. Januar 2014)

kann auch die EKL Wasser empfehlen. sollte auch passen. habe die auf der CPU...und verrichtet kühl und leise ihre Arbeit.


----------



## Miikosch (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Radeon R290 crossfire mit NZXT G10 GPU Adapter kühlen?*

Will dir mal meine Erfahrung mit solch eine Kühlung geben.
Aktuell habe ich zwei corsair h55, eine für die CPU (i5 4670k) und eine für die GPU (evga gtx 770 sc acx) in meinen kleinen Bitfenix Prodigy M verbaut. Ich bin total zufrieden, ja am Anfang sind die Pumpen laut da ab und an Luft durch die Pumpe läuft, das legt sich aber nach paar Minuten und ja bei 12v sind die auch gut hörbar. Jedoch braucht man die Pumpen garnicht auf 100% (1400rpm in diesem Fall) laufen lassen da die Kühlleistung die selbe ist ob 50% oder 100%. Meine h55 Pumpen laufen bei ~750rpm, jeder Radiator hat 1 Fan (bitfenix Spectre) die mit ~950rpm laufen. Im Case sind dazu noch 3 bitfenix Spectre verbaut die mit ~550rpm laufen. Alle Fans und Pumpen werden über Onboard mittels Asus fanxpert 3 gesteuert. Ich höre aus dem case keine Pumpe oder Fan sondern nurnoch die hdds.

I5 4670k at stock
H55
Idle 26-28grad
Game 40-42grad

Evga gtx 770 sc acx
H55 / ACX COOLER
Idle 23grad / 28grad
Game 56-59grad / 69grad


----------

